# fursuiting VS Cosplay in regards to trolls



## Beastcub (Feb 12, 2009)

i am not as into cosplay as i am anime but it seems fursuiters get bashed alot for the whole fursuit sex crap that seems to define the fandom in public eye.

i have yet to come across much trolling for cosplayers and even then it is all "you are a dork" or "you are such a pompus attention seeker" remarks (aside from fursuits of anime characters...they get bashed like any other fursuit....)

on wikipedia both the fursuiting and cosplay articles mentiion roleplay sex and mentions the word cosplay may have orignated from role play sex "costume-play".

so why is it cosplayers don't ge trolled? or do they get trolled and i am not seeing it?

the ED article on cosplay was not all that offensive even, the main troll message there was "pompus attention seeker" which (frankly) is kind of true because one does make a costume for the attention and to excite the raving fans of said character..i mean i made a link costume for my 14 year old nephew...the huge ammount of fan girl attention kind of disturbed him XD

anywho, thoughts on the the subject?


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 12, 2009)

on a second note trolls seem to attack anything remotely furry

this unicorn quad costume is not very distinctly a furry fandom type fursuit and yet i have had to delete a few foul comments
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vksPmRLS9nI&feature=channel_page
this costume was not made for a furry or furry events, it was made for use at a fantasy convention and a huge ren fair, and yet trolls still comment on it.


----------



## Phenom (Feb 12, 2009)

I would imagine that cosplay is closer to the social norm of society. Which is why people don't really pay much attention to it.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 12, 2009)

Cosplaying is deemed alright because while it's a bit silly, it's not seen as too different from those "Young kids" dressing in weird outfits in High School.  Most of the flak I see about Coslplays tends to be the ones that are more about a lack of outfit than one, and ones that have disturbingly realistic weapons.

Trolls will go after each roughly equally.  Trolls seem to hit the Furry fandom more in general than Fursuiters specifically.  Meanwhile, not as many trolls seem to hit anime on a whole as those obsessive few that wear the outfits.


----------



## thirtyseven (Feb 13, 2009)

Cosplay is typically copying something famous. Normal people generally get it when people play at pretending to be something/someone famous. So people who dress as stormtroopers get complimented on how cool the armor looks, not teased for being geeks.

Nearly nothing in the fursuit parade at FC09 would qualify as famous as far as a normal onlooker is concerned. So they don't get the same protection as the stormtrooper. Heck, even someone dressed as Chewbacca has the protection of fame, even though it's just as furry as anything you'd find walking the halls of a furry con (and wearing less clothes than most of them)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 13, 2009)

Having been to Sci-Cons, Fanime and Further Confusion, the group at FC seemed to be the most normal of all of them.

At least I didn't see any Klingons trying to order food in Klingonese at FC.

Or any Buster swords ... :shock:

_Kellan_


----------



## conejo (Feb 13, 2009)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Having been to Sci-Cons, Fanime and Further Confusion, the group at FC seemed to be the most normal of all of them.
> 
> At least I didn't see any Klingons trying to order food in Klingonese at FC.
> 
> ...


QFT haha no offense though as i love any costumes.
FurCon was great. But I gotta say in regards to costumes AX was better then ComicCon.
trolls are mostly online it seems. In public the only bad ive gotten is from trendy drunks.

I really must disagree with Beastcubs _"fursuit sex crap that seems to define the fandom in public eye" _no just no. what?
the general public know absolutely nothing that bad.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 13, 2009)

I was going to post that I didn't see any furs in the pool at FC but it could have been the weather.

I did, however, see this at Fanime 2008:

http://www.kellanmeigh.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=78&g2_imageViewsIndex=1

  Nowthat was just a little over the top, if you ask me! Skivvies in the fountain ...

And the /channers ...

_Kellan_


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 13, 2009)

conejo said:


> I really must disagree with Beastcubs _"fursuit sex crap that seems to define the fandom in public eye" _no just no. what?
> the general public know absolutely nothing that bad.



well spike TV just did a 1000 ways to die where a guy stumbles upon a fursuit sex party in the desert (with some dumbass in a poohbear hoodie claiming to be a furry explaining furries as people who dress in animal costumes and have sex) and tries to hump a real bear and gets mauled....so yeah...
i guess i should say it defines how the media tends to protray furries (at least the blip in american dad was pretty mild)


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 13, 2009)

...
god that so fucking reminds me of this one trip my friends and i did over at san fran, to see the pillows live. 
and we went to japan town; the first thing we saw as soon as we got out of that taxi was five fucktards dressed as HORRIBLE naruto cosplay.

i facepalm'd.

suitfags would probably get the same reaction from me like those morons got. :|


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 13, 2009)

Because, Fursuits, in the public/troll eye, are used for sex while cosplay costumes are just annoying.

Obviously, a sexual fetish is easier to troll than a passing interest.


----------



## Beetlecat (Feb 14, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Because, Fursuits, in the public/troll eye, are used for sex while cosplay costumes are just annoying.
> 
> Obviously, a sexual fetish is easier to troll than a passing interest.



Add to this the aspect of "ZOMG human/animals! = animals sex!" because even the thought of bestiality is enough to send people into a rage. Cosplay is more directed towards human costumes.

Also, the one fundamental difference between cosplay and fursuit is that cosplay is always based upon an existing character/movie/race/etc with an existing fanbase. 

A cosplayer of Chewbacca gets fans because it's effing STAR WARS! And if someone puts it down they'll get verbally blasted by their peers that love Star Wars. But an original purple monkey fursuit has no inhernent popularity and so it is much easier to make fun of.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 14, 2009)

anyone who does the chewie sounds gets brownie points from me 

i looooove it when people do it right~


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 14, 2009)

Satoshi said:


> anyone who does the chewie sounds gets brownie points from me
> 
> i looooove it when people do it right~



college camping trip, day 2, we are bored out of our skulls waiting for the teather to approve our group going down to this marked off beach, this guy starts doing the chewie sound just perfect and this girl starts slapping him and screeching (half playfully half pissed) "that was you last night! gawd damnit i thought there was an animal outside my tent"


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 14, 2009)

Beetlecat said:


> Also, the one fundamental difference between cosplay and fursuit is that cosplay is always based upon an existing character/movie/race/etc with an existing fanbase.
> 
> A cosplayer of Chewbacca gets fans because it's effing STAR WARS! And if someone puts it down they'll get verbally blasted by their peers that love Star Wars. But an original purple monkey fursuit has no inhernent popularity and so it is much easier to make fun of.



good point, and hence why i like to make fursuits of anime creatures because i LOVE to excite the fans :} makes me warm and fuzzy to see people who feel like they
stumbled into a anime version of disney world.


----------



## Rezema (Feb 14, 2009)

I do love Cosplay but I must agree that Cosplay has a huge audience and such a strong fan group behind it that anyone against it gets beat down xD. Hopefully in the future more people will learn to accept Fur's and not judge them on what they do.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 14, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> college camping trip, day 2, we are bored out of our skulls waiting for the teather to approve our group going down to this marked off beach, this guy starts doing the chewie sound just perfect and this girl starts slapping him and screeching (half playfully half pissed) "that was you last night! gawd damnit i thought there was an animal outside my tent"



hahaha xD


----------



## Unnie (Feb 14, 2009)

No offense, but have you seen FA? Full of sex... ;^; Yes, that's were people associate fursuits = sex, so it's not really surprising there. I think most furry sites have tons of porn in them too, don't they? It kind of borders bestiality(?). I probably should rephrase that better. Please don't get offended. I'm not a furry, but I have cosplayed. Cosplaying is like Halloween all over again, I'm sure it feels the same way for people who fursuit too. It's just tons of fun to dress up as a character you really like and/or really look like.

<< Going as Hisagi Shuhei


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 14, 2009)

god bleach is so over played.


----------



## Unnie (Feb 14, 2009)

Not Hisagi c; And I believe this topic was about fursuiting vs. cosplay? Not about how "bleach is overplayed".


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 14, 2009)

but it is. animu is overplayed. ): that's why people ignore it.
and that's why people freak out over fursuiters.

i personally, don't care for them, but yeah.

|3


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 15, 2009)

So what you're saying is we need to start trolling cosplayers more to even everything out :V .


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 15, 2009)

only the bad ones.

like horrible horrible naruto cosplayers.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 15, 2009)

Satoshi said:


> only the bad ones.
> 
> like horrible horrible naruto cosplayers.



more like man-fae O_____o
the hairy ass-IT BURNS US
crossplaying as a female can be done respectfully but not when it is a fat guy with a hairy ass hanging out short shorts


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 15, 2009)

man faye, he's respected :c

other than him.
god no thanks. Dx specially FAT chicks who try to wear the sexy costumes.
jesus fucking satan. </3333

even i know i'm not allow to wear shit like that.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 15, 2009)

Satoshi said:


> man faye, he's respected :c
> 
> other than him.
> god no thanks. Dx specially FAT chicks who try to wear the sexy costumes.
> ...




fat salior moons are my pet peeve...
i have seen too many and a honestly do not know why they would wear such a costume on purpose knowing they are about 100 pounds heavier than the character compelete with belly hanging out, it seems to lack so much self respect :C


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 15, 2009)

I'll second the fat *anything* character! come on ... I guess they just don't care or something ... I saw a (maybe) 300 lb. Sailor-something (forgot the char's name) at a con last year!

... and Sailor Bubba ... :shock: That d00d is unbelievable!

And they have the nerve to troll furries?!? Gah ...

_Kellan_


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 15, 2009)

my issue with cosplaying a skinny character when you are clearly the extreme opposite of skinny is the lack of self respect, i mean people should know they look bad and will be teased and when i see them teased i fell bad for them. 
i have a 30 inch waist and am 5'4" so i am a little overweight and the only human cosplay i do is san from princess mononoke because my bit of girth is not noticable with the fur cloak and loosely fit dark dress that comes past my knees, i would not be caught dead in something as skimpy and tight as a sailor moon.
even then i feel better dressed up as ryo-oki or some other fuzzy anime animal that are round and pulmp.

most animal characters can be easily pulled off by some one who is big, especially a totoro costume. a fat guy can be porko roso or mario ust fine, a bigger girl can be thelma the bar keeper from legend of zelda twilight princess (i love thelma) or the witch of the waste from howls moving castle (saw one older overweight woman pull this off beautifully, yes she was big but looked very elegant and just like the character)
true there a not many anime characters out there of a bigger build, but that is because japan is not keen on being big: you have to pay more into your health coverage if you are above the weight standards in japan and no one wants to be a "metabo" which is the negative slag they use for being fat.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 15, 2009)

For the record, Beast - your stuff is awesome.

Also for the record: Internet trolls are dumb.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, cosplay is more well known to the general public. At least in my opinion. Anime has a larger following as well, and may intimadate (sp?) many trolls. 

Furries, on the other hand, is more mystical in a way because it is not as well known. Most that I've met has never even heard of it. 

Also, look at the most well known "furry-like" character known to adults: playboy bunnies. Subconiously, that would link furries to sex. The sterotype for cosplayers are just geeky fanboys. :/


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 16, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> Well, cosplay is more well known to the general public. At least in my opinion. Anime has a larger following as well, and may intimadate (sp?) many trolls.
> 
> Furries, on the other hand, is more mystical in a way because it is not as well known. Most that I've met has never even heard of it.
> 
> Also, look at the most well known "furry-like" character known to adults: playboy bunnies. Subconiously, that would link furries to sex. The sterotype for cosplayers are just geeky fanboys. :/



Weeaboos get trolled all the time, they just don't bawww about it quite as ferociously as furries do :V .


----------



## Unnie (Feb 16, 2009)

Then furries get more trolls because they believe all their hate has been stemmed from anime fanboys/girls + internet geeks. Not to mention some furries believe that it's (furry) some kind of religion rather than a hobby so they get even more super butt hurt, resulting in more trolls because they don't know how to keep their mouths shut. 

Trust me guys, it's not because it's "less well-known". Cosplay is popular for a reason. Don't kid yourselves into thinking that people associate furries = sex because of playboy bunnies or any of that shit. We grew up with Disney. 

PEOPLE ASSOCIATE FURRIES WITH SEX BECAUSE THAT'S BASICALLY ALL THERE IS TO IT. I have never seen so much pron in my life... Go look at a furry gallery. 8/10 of those galleries have porn in them. Stop making excuses about it, stop whining about it.

As a person who is not a furry (not a hater though), I'm giving you my honest opinion. What you don't need is opinions coming from the furry community about the anime/cosplay community is because they don't know. And you only continue to gain more trolls because you have 30+ pgs of crying about how everybody hates furries.

/putsontheflamesuit


----------



## Kesslan (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, in some ways I have to agree with Unnie to a certain extent.

It's not that there are not other porn fetishes for _everything_ else out there in the generic mash up of fandoms. Hell my first exposure to such things wasn't even from Furries. It was infact from Transformers.

Infact one image permanetly burned into my poor scared mind was one of Megatron fucking a human girl.. oddly with a human penis never mind the rest of him was 100% robotic.

Hell there's even one movie out there from like the 80's where some robot AI thing murders a bunch of poeple and rapes a girl and makes her pregnant in some bid at 'becomming real'. Cant recall what it's called though.

But in the end thats generally not the very first thing you find when you enter a given fandom. Except for the furry fandom. I'd say the sex aspect is perhaps 80% of it right now when it comes to art. Possibly as low as 70% these days, and that seems to be a trend thats starting to pop up. I'm certainly starting to see alot more 'clean' artists out there.

But for the most part, no matter how good they are, they tend to get ignored unless they do adult art too. I mean.. take the combo of Blotch for example. How well known do you think they honestly would be if it wasnt for the fact that they do alot of adult stuff too?

Or say.. Dark Natasha.

Others I could list off the top of my head would be ones like Pinkuh, Adamn Wan... hell even Dragoneer.

These are all people I've seen some really kick ass *clean *artwork from. And yet I'm willing to bet most people know them for all the adult work they have done. Pinkuh for exmaple does a really bitchingly awesome job with things like armor and other sci-fi things (Which is honestly why I like her work). Blotch as a pair do some amazing clean works too. Adam Wan has done some pretty spiffy stuff that had no adult content in it either. Same with Dark Natasha (Whom I love mostly for her really detailed dragons and such).

In the end, the Trolls wouldn't have so much to pick on if Furries were not such an easy target, beacause so much of it stems from the truth.


----------

